# Logitech Revue causing ViP722l to freeze, reboot, problems with recording(?)



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I have ViP722k (sw version L682) with Logitech Revue attached...

Synopsis:
I've determined (with about 95% confidence) that my Logitech Revue is causing the 722k to:


lag time when turning on receiver (aka coming out of sleep mode)... especially on TV2. Sometimes it 'recovers' while other times it reboots once, twice, more...
lock-up, freeze, reboot especially when the 722 is recording a program.. this causes recordings to be stored in chunks with 5-10 minute gaps (reboot time)
some recordings start late (1-2 minutes after scheduled start). During initial playback (by selecting 'Start' from recordings) there is about 3-5 seconds of black (no sound, no picture, no OSD) before the recording/sound appears... and it's 1-2 minutes into the program (I know because one local channel has clock on screen during entire program and recording is at 4:02 (usually) before there's anything). (local channel is off sat, no OTA antenna w/my setup)
At times, the receiver works fine and none of the symptoms are present. On other occasions, it sometimes cycles/reboots 3-5 times before getting back to video/audio. If I disconnect/bypass the Logitech Revue, no lag time, no delays in recordings, no 'sliced' recordings.

*Anybody else experienced this or had same results if/when the Revue is bypassed? (By 'disconnect' I mean HDMI cable directly from receiver to TV and Revue/STB connection over LAN disconnected.)*

Long Story (for those interested):

For the past several months, I've had problems (especially with TV2) lagging to turn on (aka come out of sleep mode), reboots sometimes when try to turn on... Sometimes the reboot would cycle over and over before it would make it far enough for picture/sound. TV1 did the same thing from time-to-time.

I also had issues with recordings starting late, or chunks of middle of show were lost (due to, yup, system reboot). I checked all settings (like start and end recording 0 minutes from set time, no recording conflicts, etc., etc.). During this past weekend during the HBO free preview, I had 8 movies set to record automatically. Of the 8, 3 (THREE) were successfully recorded from beginning to end. All the others were chunked into bits with missing pieces, thanks to, "STB Reboot."

Called tech support. I've had tech support that was good. I've had tech support that didn't seem to give a hoover dam. This CSR basically listened to the symptoms and jumped to, 'your hard drive is failing' we'll send you a new receiver. That will be $15 for shipping.

Right after I got off the phone, I realized that the symptoms appeared about the same time I got the Revue. So i disconnected/bypassed it completely. I loaded it up to record movies/shows overnight, both tuners required, and today... This afternoon I checked and EVERYTHING recorded correctly and there were no reboots.

I decided to try this after I saw some other posts describing how some people experienced trouble with HDMI hookups. I knew that the Revue detected turning off the TV because it would also turn off the reciever. (Tried to listen to Sirius channels via Dish with TV off, sound through amp... Can't do it with Revue!)

I'm still trying to see if it is a 'sleep' issue, or possibly even a setting in the Revue (HDMI res setting?)... What does not make sense is that HDMI is TV1 only on the receiver but it's affecting TV2 as much (if not more) than TV1.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I would try a software upgrade on the VIP


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

That might be quite a trick.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L682 is the current software on the 722k. Based on the timing of recent updates, it's due for another one.


----------



## slong115 (Aug 4, 2011)

tedb3rd, did you ever find a solution for this problem? I am having similar issues between my 722K and my Revue. see my thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197651

I wish I had found this thread in my original search before starting my thread. It would have saved me a lot of troubleshooting.


----------

